# dropper loop



## crzyfish (Oct 19, 2005)

I know this sounds funny but Does anyone have a dropper loop illustration I am trying to teach a coworker how to tie can do it but he wants to see so he can practice.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lr=&safe=active&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-07,GGLD:en


----------



## crzyfish (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You got to*

get the knot to turn over or it will just pull thru.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Once I learned this knot I was free from ever having to buy bottom rigs and snelled hooks. That was about 8 years ago.

But of course I simply reallocated the bottom rig funds into other areas associated with fishing


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's another illustration that I use when teaching someone how to tie it.Dropper Loop

Just make sure you wet the knot before tightening or it can break under stress. I do a lot of light tackle jigging and this is my primary knot for adding a dropper fly just above the jig.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dropper Help*

Hey Guys, Remember me 

Some times when I am tying dropper loops, they slip all the way out when tightening. And I can never remember which way to twist.

Say you twist away from you, does the Loop go in the same direction or opposite.

I seem to tie them both ways, but more times than not they just pull out when tightening.

Any ideas?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You got to*

make sure the knot turns over.

I belive they mean that the coil furthest from the loop rolls over, the other coils and locks them down. 

Happens to mean also. I hate it. You start making a HI/LO rig, tie one good loop and the other one pulls out and the line gets all kinky.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I used to be pretty good at it but I've had that problem  I havn't been tying rigs in awhile so when I saw this post I decided to tie some. Couldn't do it, fustrating  
Fisherkid


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Go with catman's link. Using a wooden match makes the dropper loop sooo much easier to tie.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

But I used to be able to tie it fast and well. but I'd rather just do it. I've been on that website before and I've tried the match and I could'nt do it but it also took me awhile to learn it in the beginning so matches your not safe  
Fisherkid, the pyromaniac


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I just tie a large overhand knot with 9 or 10 turns, split the "twist" in the middle and put the main part of the loop thru and adjust size desired. Hold one end with teeth, one end with hand and fine tune dropper size with tension as it tightens. 

Less dexterity needed . . .


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*dropper*

There is also a knot used for a dropper called a "butterfly knot", no seriously, if I can find the site will post it fer ya.... salt...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sarge, today when I realized I could no longer do it I was doing that. And I always use my teeth  Saltshaker I believe its on the same site as the other link which I think is Marinews 
Fisherkid


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The butterfly is a climbing knot. It's also called the middleman's knot or lineman's loop. I wouldn't use it if large fish are possible; I think it finishes with turns which are too tight for mono. It might cut into itself under high strain. 

For knot tying diagrams try this site; the instructions are animated:

Animated Fishing Knots by Grog 

Animated Boating Knots by Grog 

Animated Climbing Knots by Grog 

Alpine Butterfly: just tie it around a finger or two for our useage.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I just tie a large overhand knot with 9 or 10 turns, split the "twist" in the middle and put the main part of the loop thru and adjust size desired. Hold one end with teeth, one end with hand and fine tune dropper size with tension as it tightens.
> 
> Less dexterity needed . . .


Tied your knot and it's certainly easy enough. I did notice however that all the wraps are going in the same direction rather than being reversed on eachside of the loop. Not sure if this affects the knot's strength. I have to do some testing on a couple of 20 lb rock before I trust it to that 10 lb tog that I hope to catch in January.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sarge nothing new I been to grogs animated knots too. Both are in favoriots. I may (knot/not) have started this thread but it's been very helpful.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Tied your knot and it's certainly easy enough. I did notice however that all the wraps are going in the same direction rather than being reversed on eachside of the loop. Not sure if this affects the knot's strength. I have to do some testing on a couple of 20 lb rock before I trust it to that 10 lb tog that I hope to catch in January.


On our trip a few weeks ago, fish-on
came, he drops down and don't you
know that he gets a ten pounder???

I think it was only his second time 
fishing for tog.....got to love that.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's some tog. The MD state record for tog in the bay was just broken. This is from the Tidal Fish forum.


posted on 3-Nov-2005 10:11:10 AM
Jim sent me this:

Mr. Gary Halbeisen of Belair, MD caught the new MD State
Record Tautog on 10/29/05 aboard the "Jil Carrie" with Capt.
Jim Brincefield. The WHOPPER measured 25 inches long, with a
15" girth, wighed in at a portly 9 pounds, as checked in at
Rick's Marine in Point Lookout, MD. The fish was certified as a
MD State Record ( for The Bay portion) by MDDNRFisheries
biologist Martin Gary. He was chumming at The Middle
Grounds by the Target Ship. The fish took a Razor Clam on a
standard chumming rig.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Dropper loop tip!*

When spinning your twists in line use a toothpick and/or matchstick to twist then this gives you a center point to pull loop thru. I always use my teeth to keep the loop from pulling thru...also a little spit on twists before tightening helps for a cleaner knot.


There is another variation that I use in the dark. I call it a three twist dropper.. It is really fast at night and very strong. I will try to photo the knot as being tied for ya all to see it. Its super fast to tie and when the toothy ones are in the surf I go thru a lot of rigs in a day and choose this over the Dropper because you are back in the water in minutes. 

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

After you tie the toothpic dropper a few times you can tie it using only your thumbs and index fingers. Takes me less than 15 seconds to tie it now w/o even looking at the line. As with any know it takes practice and more practice before it becomes second nature.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

and that used to be the case with me. I would carry around a spool of fishing line tying rigs. But then I stopped and I need to start again.
Fisherkid


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i have to give it to kozlow.
he had a thread a while back called
hand tyied rigs ?
i made one of his boards for use of making
the dropper loop rigs .
works great but its not something you can
work on in an instant.

still another fisherman helping another one out .
just do search , for his thread .

thanks koz..


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Fishekid*

I did it as a financial necessity! With all the kids I have LOL.... Had to do something cheaper.. 

I buy my circle hooks off Ebay, 100 at a time, swivels and Snaps in bulk. I buy a cheap roll of 50 Mono and sit in Jan and Feb Tying rigs. At the beginning of the season I have a load in Small Zip lock bags lining the bottom of my salwater box. I usually go thru all of them by the end of Summer and have to tie them as needed. 

Like I said Financial necessity was my main reason to start tying my own. Have been doing it for 5 or 6 years now. Saved lots of bucks by now...LOL


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Tying rigs can be fun.
Fisherkid


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

catman said:


> Tied your knot and it's certainly easy enough. I did notice however that all the wraps are going in the same direction rather than being reversed on eachside of the loop. Not sure if this affects the knot's strength.


9 times out of 10 I don't use this for the drooper loop itself; I cut one side and snell in a hook for use as a top-n-bottom rig.

As long as the knot is cinched down as tight as possible (well lubed) I have not had one break on a fish. Even snagged up the bust is elsewhere on the rig.


----------



## NewMaN (Sep 15, 2006)

What do you think about this one? 
http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/fishingknots/images/plattedloop.gif


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NewMaN said:


> What do you think about this one?
> http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/fishingknots/images/plattedloop.gif


Hi NewMaN and welcome to the forum. I think you're the first person from the Ukraine we've had. I've never seen the dropper loop tied like that but it looks simple enough to tie and the twists go in the right direction for strength. I'm going to give it a try this Friday morning when I'm jigging for rock. 

What type of fishing do you do over there? Is it mostly fresh water or do you guys fish the Black Sea? I enjoy reading about exotic places to fish.
Look forward to your future post.


----------



## NewMaN (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, catman! Maybe I'm the first regestered user from Ukraine, but at least the second in general (cause my friend gave me the link to your forum). 
We like both fishing in the fresh water and surfcasting at Black Sea. There is some flounder here and the season is coming, because soon the temperature of our coastal waters fall under 15'C and flounder would be able to catch. 
I've started fishing it just the last season and liked it very much. So now i'm preparing new rigs for it . 
At the present time we are able to fish bullhead (it's surely the most spreaded fish in the Black Sea), garfish and grey mullet.

We have also spurdog (a little shark  ), whipray, bluefish, buckler skate, blacksea salmon and etc. Unfortunately, all these fish are not widely spread, but sometimes you may catch some of them as a big surprise .

In general, the size of our fish is not very big (as it was thirty years ago). For example, a flounder 6-10 pounds is considered to be rather big.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what about making a loop at desired height, and basically tying a knot with it, but put it through twice...thats what i have done and it stays put...i dont know what it would be called, but you understand what i'm saying?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*My dad grew up there, his family*

fled the country when Gemany invaded Ukraine. His family were POW for awhile. 

Welcome.




NewMaN said:


> Maybe I'm the first regestered user from Ukraine, but at least the second in general (cause my friend gave me the link to your forum).


----------



## NewMaN (Sep 15, 2006)

*stupidjet*, actually I didn't understand your idea. 
*Orest*, as our people say "World is small"...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

in the center of the line somewhere, make a loop, wrap the loop around your finger and pull the loop through the one you just pade twice and pull...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

stupidjet said:


> what about making a loop at desired height, and basically tying a knot with it, but put it through twice...thats what i have done and it stays put...i dont know what it would be called, but you understand what i'm saying?


What you have described is called a surgeons loop otherwise known as a simple double overhand knot. For the less savy fisherman who hasn't taken the time to learn and understand knots it's probably the most used knot to put a loop in a line. The problem with this knot is that you've reduced the breaking strength of your line by approx 30%. For most of us including me this isn't a problem because most of our fish don't even approach 1/3 of weight of the line. However sooner or later that day will come when you hook bubba. How many times have you heard that my line broke? Guess where it broke? You got it, probably at a knot. I'd be willing to bet that guys like Shaggy and Hat 80 who fish AI are very particular about their knots. Anyway the best place to use the knot you described is for a sinker loop.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

I did not illustrate this dropper, but I think that the explanation is pretty easy to follow. Try this








Dropper loops slip! What am I doing wrong?


Please help. I've found my self-tied dropper loops to slip once tied and tightened while pulling on the two ends of the line. What gives? I tie these as shown in all the tutorials - well, I guess it depends (see the two photos). I use my teeth to hold the loop and then pull "outward" (left and...




www.pierandsurf.com


----------

